# Alaska Grizzly Bear Cam



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

OK. I could spend WAY too much time at this site. It's a webcam focused on grizzly bears fishing for salmon at the McNeil River Falls in Alaska. They come every summer from late June to early August. Access to humans is limited to 10 people at day, drawn by lottery, so this webcam gives the rest of us an amazing opportunity.:bounce: 
I'm no techie, but it appears that downloading the most recent RealPlayer update will help you get a constant stream instead of those annoying, jerky starts and stops. The cam operates from 5 a.m to 11 p.m Alaska time, but there's a live operator who moves the camera for the best shots between 1-5.

http://www9.nationalgeographic.com/n...s/wildcam.html


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's addictive, Emily! I saw a bear daintily eating a salmon. It's powerful enough to eat it in one or two bites, but it picked at it as if it enjoyed the experience- seemingly more than just a process for ingesting calories.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad you're enjoying it! Now I'll complicate your life  
This morning I logged in around 7:15 (6:15 Alaska time) and caught the first morning light. There was this shaft of pink cutting across the water and then another. They lit the rocks and bears and then the camera panned over to where the sun was just rising. Just mind-bogglingly beautiful.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

There was a big article in my local paper about it this morning. Thanks again for the link!


----------

